# Breeder recommendations



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone have anything good or bad about these breeders or their dogs? If any bad experiences please PM me,do not post on the thread negative things. I'm trying to figure out who to concentrate on when the time comes to add another puppy.Any breeder suggestions for MA,NH,VT or ME would be appreciated.
I am looking for solid nerves and possible PPD.Not sure on what lines other than a no to show lines.
http://liberatoreshepherds.com/
http://www.timberridgefarm.net/


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know either personally, but nice dog flesh on both)))))


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Any takers on this breeder? Also help on what she breeds,her site isn't clear on the lines and I have no clue yet on how to read the pedigrees to find out.
http://www.selectshepherds.com/index.html


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i know Angie at liberatore, she has very nice dogs.........i have seen them in person at the SchH club.......

the other one i haven't heard many things about, although i have heard a few things..............

i have seen two dogs at the club from Select, and personally don't like the looks of them, and am not crazy about their temperments............


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

What kind of temperment where the Select ones? I've met one dog and it has an awesome laid back temperment but protective of certain things.

PM me on the other breeder please,not Angie.


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Allie, Sent you a PM. 

Greg


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Got it.Thanks


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Allie
Liberatore and Timberridge are both excellent breeders. I know both of them they breed primarily Czech lines and are both into working their dogs.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

And thats great if you want high drive working dogs and thats mostly what these produce.........
If Allie wants to do SchH or other activites and spend alot of time training so these dogs will be balanced and stimulated along with strong leadership.......


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I emailed another breeder last night,Sarah Slader Waldorf, who owns Konigsdorf Shepherds.She has a couple of litter right now.
This is one of the sirs,can anyone tell me anything about him?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/636107.html
I am hoping for her to get back to me on the dam's pedigree.All I know it is Jennifer's ZuZu's Mom.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Allie
You seem to be all over the place on this. Do you know what you are looking For. Will you work your dog or are you just looking for a pet? There is a big difference.

If you are looking for a DDR. I would highly recommend Connie at Spartanville Shepherds she is an ethicical responsible breeder who has thouughrly researched her lines. She will tell you exactly what you will get for a pup. That is a rareity in the GSD world.
Connie is a member of this forum maybe she will see this and respond.

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

you better believe there is a difference..........most of the breeders Allie has looked at so far, breed more for working dogs that have to have a strong leader and need to be involved with working in some way.........a need the right guidence, and ALOT of training, etc. etc.....

i think Diane is on target..........you definitely need a good fit with your lifestyle and Athena.......a more laid back line of GSD...


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Allie,
Talk with Clifton Anderson. Tell him what you are looking for. He knows a great deal about the different bloodlines of the DDR "working" lines and may possibly be able to help. But be sure you know exactly what you want. If it is a low to medium drive, house dog that exhibits protection when needed, say so. If you want to "work" your dog - i.e. Sch, tracking, personal protection, herding, therapy, etc. say so. If you want a companion dog, one to blend into the family and playmate for your other dog - say so.

German shepherds are so diverse now, you almost have to list what is most important for you. It's like buying a car now, figure out the options, or package you want, and go find it. Years ago, one dog could do most everything, they were true jack of all trades. But those dogs are few and far between now.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DocAllie,
> Talk with Clifton Anderson. Tell him what you are looking for. He knows a great deal about the different bloodlines of the DDR "working" lines and may possibly be able to help. But be sure you know exactly what you want. If it is a low to medium drive, house dog that exhibits protection when needed, say so. If you want to "work" your dog - i.e. Sch, tracking, personal protection, herding, therapy, etc. say so. If you want a companion dog, one to blend into the family and playmate for your other dog - say so.
> 
> *German shepherds are so diverse now, you almost have to list what is most important for you. It's like buying a car now, figure out the options, or package you want, and go find it. Years ago, one dog could do most everything, they were true jack of all trades. But those dogs are few and far between now.*


You sure don't have to tell me that....When I went into this 2 1/2 yrs ago looking for our first I thought oh a piece of cake.See a dog you like and buy it,just make sure it looks healthy and there are OFA's.Ya right........I think picking a spouse or car is easier than a dang dog with this breed..
Thanks for all the assistance everyone.It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33Allie
> You seem to be all over the place on this. *Do you know what you are looking For. Will you work your dog or are you just looking for a pet?* There is a big difference.
> 
> If you are looking for a DDR. I would highly recommend Connie at Spartanville Shepherds she is an ethicical responsible breeder who has thouughrly researched her lines. She will tell you exactly what you will get for a pup. That is a rareity in the GSD world.
> ...


And I think people are probably waiting for that information before really being able to flesh out answers?


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

sorry for bumping an old thread but I'd appreciate it if anyone that knows anything about timberridge farms (timberridgefarm.net) would PM with whatever they know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

TechieDog said:


> sorry for bumping an old thread but I'd appreciate it if anyone that knows anything about timberridge farms (timberridgefarm.net) would PM with whatever they know. Thanks in advance.


 
It would help if you started your own thread.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Help who exactly?

I replied in this OLD thread because there were people that responded that said they had some knowledge of this breeder and I was hoping they would see the reply. Whereas they are less likely to see it in a new thread. I really don't think I'm stepping on any toes given that the last reply on here is over a year old!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

No, you are not stepping on anyones toes. It would help you to start a thread of your own on recommendations because alot of people will not read a thread that is a year old.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Agree - so much so I'm gonna Leerburg and lock this so that a new thread can be started.


----------

